# Avast On-Access Protect Stops



## ParadoxKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay here is the deal, I use Avast 4 Home Edition on Windows XP. For the longest time the program ran smoothly without a hitch. Then, for some odd reason the On-Access protection would suddenly stops, and the little circle with the cross through it appears on this system tray icon. I open up services.msc and sure enough, the avast! Antivirus services has stopped. I can start it up again from the services.msc menu, however it eventually stops again. I uninstalled and reinstalled the program and that seemed to fix it for a while, but it has started up again. I don't know why it is doing this. Does anyone know how to fix it?


----------

